# Mi amplificador de guitarra emite ruido en ambos canales



## marvin1592 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola amigos del Foro:
Soy nuevo en el foro, y quisiera pedirles su ayuda.
Resulta que me compre un amplificador StarForce para mi guitarra (modelo SGA 3010R) tiene un año de uso y hasta el momento funcionaba de maravilla, resulta que un dia lo conecte al pc para escuchar musica por el amplificador, al momento de conectarlo al pc en la salida de audio como que me dio la corriente pero fue despacio (yo creo porque hise tierra al apoyarme en la CPU que es de lata) lo conecte y se escuchaba bien pero depronto le subi el volumen hasta 9 y tiene maximo 10 pero por solo 15 segundos y luego le baje el volumen y lo apage.
Luego cuando iba a tocar guitarra lo prendi y tenia un sonido de fondo como un zumbido bien fuerte y no se escuchaba bien la guitarra ni en limpio ni en distorsion, al subir el volumen se escuchaba mas fuerte el sonido asi que lo apage pensando que era el parlante que se habia reventado pero luego comprobe que el parlante no era ya que lo probe en otro amplificador, pense que era algun circuito del ampli ya sea el GAIN, MIDDLE, BASS pero eso no era ya que el zumbido lo tenia como referencia de sonido del amplificador, podia poner el zumbido mas grave con el bass o darle mas chicharreo con el gain,y por eso llege a la conclusion que podia ser el TDA 2030A que podria haber sufrido alguna falla en su circuito ya sea resistencia o condensadores, pero no lo se realmente.
El sonido es muy molesto ya que la guitarra no se escucha para nada solo si toco una nota se escucha el sonido pero entremedio de un zumbido o ruido muy agudo que hace que el sonido sea casi mudo.
Por eso pido su ayuda para que pueda resolver el problema, tengo conocimiento de electronica asi que algo se, y no tengo el circuito esquematico del amplificador lo eh buscado pero no lo eh encontrado.
Por su atencion y lectura muchas gracias!!!


----------



## tiolucasxd (Feb 23, 2011)

Ve el TDA si no tiene exeso de calor por que si es asi cambia el integrado

Edito: Sube fottos del PCB del amplificador para ver que tiene.


----------



## marvin1592 (Feb 23, 2011)

¿Que es el PCB?¿Como le saco fotos?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 23, 2011)

PCB, es la placa de circuito impreso,

El sonido con musica, me refiero a conectarlo a la pc nuevamente, suena de la misma manera,?
el cable de la guitarra esta en buenas condiciones?


----------



## marvin1592 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hola pipa09:
El sonido al conectarlo a la pc es el mismo que al conectar la guitarra tiene el mismo zumbido grave y fuerte.
El cable de la guitarra esta en buenas condiciones ya que lo probe en otro amplificador y esta de maravilla.
Puede ser algun problema con el circuito entero del TDA 2030A.



http://www.google.cl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/tda2030a.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/reparacion_de_audio/10687.html&usg=__HjLVNaBbEmAL1eR8hAWm8a686Fc=&h=371&w=475&sz=11&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=kZv1rQkV3meyRM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=169&ei=7OJlTYi1KcW5twe4nszqDA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcircuito%2Bamplificador%2Btda2030a%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D860%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=691&vpy=74&dur=2095&hovh=198&hovw=254&tx=160&ty=108&oei=7OJlTYi1KcW5twe4nszqDA&page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

Este puede ser el circuito amplificador TDA de mi amplificador, este usa el TDA 2030A.


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Feb 24, 2011)

Yo casi que repasaría el cable de la guitarra al ampli, por si está estropeado y hace mal contacto. Si no mira de repasar las soldaduras de la PCB del ampli.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Como poder, puede ser, ahora, habria que separar etapas y verificar si lo que falla es el pre o el ampli.

 como primer paso, deberias poder identificar la entrada al amplificador, es el pin 1 del TDA, a traves de un capacitor, desolda ese cap , y tendrias que inyectar audio en ese pin a ver si el problema sigue.

Si podes subir una foto de la placa seria mejor.


----------



## marvin1592 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola pipa09:
Segui tus pasos al pie de la letra y descubri y me alegro que el circuito pre amplificador y el circuito amplificador no estan quemados!ya que desolde el capacitor ceramico que tenia en la entrada de audio (pin 1) y le conecte un jack en la entrada de audio para asi conectar un plug.y para mi sorpresa sonaba de maravilla el amplificador y el pre tambien. Asi que yo creo que debe ser algun circuito de distorsion o limpio.
Estos circuitos ocupan un integrado llamado JRC 072D.Ya que el problema venia de hay cuando lo puse en el canal limpio y de hay no se escucho bien nunca mas.Por lo menos el circuito pre y ampli quedan descartados porque funcionan bien. ¿Ahora deberia revisar los integrados JRC 072D y su circuito ya sea resistencia y capacitores?

Pero aun emite un poco de ruido al no conectar nada en la entrada y al tocar el plug con el dedo el sonido desaparece!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Pone la entrada (pin 1) a masa a traves del capacitor que tenia originalmente, si desaparece el ruido quiere decir que el ampli funciona bien.
Cuantos de esos 072 lleva?


----------



## marvin1592 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hola pipa09:
ok hare lo que me dices de poner el capacitor a masa. 
Tiene 4 integrados JRC 072D y no se sus pines nada de ellos, los eh buscado en el manual ecg ese que se descarga de internet y no lo eh pillado ni tampoco en google.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 24, 2011)

Esos CI son iguales a los TL072, fijate si en el pin 4 esta a -Vcc y el 8 a +Vcc, si es asi, son iguales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2011)

Permisooooooooo . . . .

Leí que eso te ocurrió a raíz de conectarlo a la PC y que te dió un patadón , cambiale el primer capacitor de acoplamiento que esté a continuación del jack que utilizaste , por las dudas.

Saludos !


----------

